# Need to travel from Toronto to Hk for less than $1400 CAN roundtrip



## lopt (May 17, 2006)

Anyone who could recommend an airline that has cheap tickets to Hong Kong from Toronto for a August 1 flight and a September 1 return? Help would be absolutely GREATLY appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Booyashako (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ Good luck with that...

My friend and his family are going to Hong Kong around the same time and the cheapest they could get was just under C$2000/person (with Cathay)

Check Mobissimo and Expedia regularly 'cause good fares have tendencies to just 'pop-up'.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

It's summer time. Unless some travel agencies come up with a hot special at the last minute, I doubt you can get anything near that price. You might have better luck flying China Eastern out of Vancouver or even through Europe (ie. I see a lot of GBP395 fares from London - HKG + taxes).


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Cathay is a ripoff. I can't understand why they are so expensive. I guess they charge premium for a direct flight and better hospitality. 

I have tickets for mid August to early September with United. One stop in Chicago and then on to HK direct. Cost was around $1800 CAD. I think there are cheaper fares, but not by much, that will require you to stop like crazy (+1 day travel time)

The cheapest ever that I purchased was on Air Canada during Christmas (super high season) for $1111 CAD because of a pricing error on Air Canada's website. This was a direct flight on their new planes as well 


Generally you want to book tickets a year in advance.. the earlier the better because tickets to HK during high season go really quickly.


----------

